# Automatisch einloggen



## thomson (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
folgende Frage.
Habe ne Cript Datei die mir eine Internetseite öffnet
WSHShell.Run "firefox.exe www.XXXX.de"

Bei dieser muss ich mich aber einloggen, kann ich das auch irgendwie per script verwirklichen?


----------



## Shakie (1. Juni 2006)

War http://www.XXXX.de nur ein beispiel für irgendeine Seite oder willst du dich wirklich auf DER Seite einloggen? Mir kam die Seite schon ein bisschen suspekt vor.....
Wie dem auch sei, dein Problem ist nicht ganz einfach. Einfach wäre aber sicherlich die Bedienung der Suchfunktion gewesen:
Webformulare automatisch ausfüllen lassen
Sendkeys auf Internetseite
Bot, der sich auf Internetseiten einwählt
Wie sich zeigt scheint es wohl ein größeres Problem zu sein, wenn du nicht den Internet Explorer verwendest.


----------



## thomson (2. Juni 2006)

Hilft mir ja nich gerade weiter


----------



## kuhlmaehn (2. Juni 2006)

Meinst du mit "Cript Datei" das es sich um Visual Basic Script handelt?
Wenn ja hast du meines Erachtens nur die Möglichkeit wenn es sich um einen htaccess login handelt das so zu machen:  http://username:password@www.XXXX.de
Oder wenn es ein Formlogin ist geht es vielleicht, dass du Variablen übergeben kannst.
Also zB so:  http://www.XXXX.de/index.php?username=blabla&password=blabla

Sind jetzt nur Beispiele aber anders dürfte es mit Visual Basic Script eigentlich nicht gehen.
Wenn du doch Visual Basic meinst müsste dir Shakies Links eigentlich helfen.


----------

